# Unilever NV vs Unilever PLC



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was looking recently on Unilever and I don't really understand what is the difference between Unilever NV and Unilever PLC if I held it in registered account? (not TFSA where PLC should be better).


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

gibor said:


> I was looking recently on Unilever and I don't really understand what is the difference between Unilever NV and Unilever PLC if I held it in registered account? (not TFSA where PLC should be better).


 Unilever NV ADR is subject to withholding tax, the UK Unilever ADR does not have withholding tax even in a registered account. I own SAN a Spanish ADR in an RRSP and if I take normal dividends I get tax withheld (They offer a SCRIP option that gets around this.)


----------

